# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Pokušaj posvajanja a imamo oboje dijabetes

## Tasha1981

Pozdrav, 
čini mi se nemoguća misija posvojiti  dijete kada ulazite na razgovore (kojih je btw) bilo samo dva u dvije godine iz razloga transparentnosti po pitanju dijabetesa. 
Prošle godine nas je jedan centar izvukao iz registra i kada smo spomenuli da imamo dijabetes razgovor je zamro i odmah smo znali da ne dolazimo u obzir. 
Prije nekoliko dana smo opet pozvani na razgovor, ali opet nismo ušli u krug odabranih. 
Osjećamo se stvarno jadno i jako, jako izdvojeno sa osjećajem manje vrijednosti u odnosu na ostatak svijeta. Da li se možemo nadati svjetlu na kraju tunela?

----------


## Peterlin

> Pozdrav, 
> čini mi se nemoguća misija posvojiti  dijete kada ulazite na razgovore (kojih je btw) bilo samo dva u dvije godine iz razloga transparentnosti po pitanju dijabetesa. 
> Prošle godine nas je jedan centar izvukao iz registra i kada smo spomenuli da imamo dijabetes razgovor je zamro i odmah smo znali da ne dolazimo u obzir. 
> Prije nekoliko dana smo opet pozvani na razgovor, ali opet nismo ušli u krug odabranih. 
> Osjećamo se stvarno jadno i jako, jako izdvojeno sa osjećajem manje vrijednosti u odnosu na ostatak svijeta. Da li se možemo nadati svjetlu na kraju tunela?


Pa zašto ne?

Ako ljudi s dijabetesom mogu imati djecu prirodnim putem, kao što uz odgovarajuću kontrolu bolesti mogu živjeti normalno, vjerojatno ima načina...

Ono što mi je palo na pamet - ako ima neko dijete za posvajanje koje ima tu istu bolest, vaše iskustvo može biti velika prednost, ali ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi mogli biti kandidati za usvajanje bilo kojeg djeteta. 

Sretno!

----------


## čokolada

Točno, kod posvajanje djeteta dijabetičara možete biti u prednosti, samo koliko je takve djece?  Inače, bojim se da CZSS na svaku kroničnu bolest gleda jednako i takve molbe slaže u - drugu ladicu  :Undecided: .

----------


## Jelena

Tasha, žao mi je. Možda da popričate s nekim u svom centru da vam savjetuju što da radite. Ja isto mislim kao čokolada, budući da nas posvojitelja ima zaista mnoštvo. Za razliku od Peterlin, ja nisam sigurna da je to prednost kod uzimanja djeteta s kroničnom bolešću, jer to što su i roditelji s kroničnom bolešću može biti jako zahtjevna priča.

Postoje teže posvojiva djeca koja ne moraju imati neku dijagnozu, nego su starija.

----------


## Tasha1981

Stvarno sam u totalnoj komi...samim time što su se u zadnjem centru ( ovom od prije par dana) čudom čudili jer smo im rekli da su oni drugi koji su nas zvali u dvije godine. Znači djece ima, ali nas ne zovu...
Iako su stvarno bili oduševljeni našom zamolbom i usprkos dijabetesu su nas prve pozvali na razgovor, rekli da ne odustajemo i odbili nas. Vjerujem da je kamen spoticanja svakako bio dijabetes... Nismo u cvijetu mladosti ali smo daleko od starije populacije, dobro smo situirani, oboje radimo, imamo kuću i veliko dvorište u vlasništvu, i psa i mačku, ali to sve skupa očito nije dovoljno kako bi netko u nama prepoznao potencijalni materijal za roditelje  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tasha1981

> Tasha, žao mi je. Možda da popričate s nekim u svom centru da vam savjetuju što da radite. Ja isto mislim kao čokolada, budući da nas posvojitelja ima zaista mnoštvo. Za razliku od Peterlin, ja nisam sigurna da je to prednost kod uzimanja djeteta s kroničnom bolešću, jer to što su i roditelji s kroničnom bolešću može biti jako zahtjevna priča.
> 
>  Postoje teže posvojiva djeca koja ne moraju imati neku dijagnozu, nego su starija.




U našem centru je totalno rasulo...promijenila se ekipa, a kada sam soc. radnicu zvala u 1 mjesecu da se predstavim samo što me nije pitala "zašto smetam", mislim u neko dogledno vrijeme ću je opet zvati ali u startu se vidi da nezainteresirane osobe rade na za nas važnim pozicijama...

----------


## sirius

> Stvarno sam u totalnoj komi...samim time što su se u zadnjem centru ( ovom od prije par dana) čudom čudili jer smo im rekli da su oni drugi koji su nas zvali u dvije godine. Znači djece ima, ali nas ne zovu...
> Iako su stvarno bili oduševljeni našom zamolbom i usprkos dijabetesu su nas prve pozvali na razgovor, rekli da ne odustajemo i odbili nas. Vjerujem da je kamen spoticanja svakako bio dijabetes... Nismo u cvijetu mladosti ali smo daleko od starije populacije, dobro smo situirani, oboje radimo, imamo kuću i veliko dvorište u vlasništvu, i psa i mačku, ali to sve skupa očito nije dovoljno kako bi netko u nama prepoznao potencijalni materijal za roditelje


Da li nazivate centre i raspitujete se? Ili cekate da oni zovu vas? Nemam islustva s posvojenjem, ali koliko pratim na temi o posvajanjima vrlo je korisni biti aktiva i istaknuti se.

----------


## Tasha1981

> Da li nazivate centre i raspitujete se? Ili cekate da oni zovu vas? Nemam islustva s posvojenjem, ali koliko pratim na temi o posvajanjima vrlo je korisni biti aktiva i istaknuti se.


Da, slali smo molbe na sve centre. 
Zivkam i šaljem mailove...jedino što od posla ne stignemo obilaziti centre...

----------


## čokolada

Vjerujem da zoveš, ali nema ti sad druge, nemate što izgubiti zivkajte sve  centre svaki mjesec,  pokažite visoku motivaciju, obiđite osobno sve centre koji su vam na razumnoj udaljenosti automobilom i dostupni radnim vremenom.

----------


## Jelena

Tasha, mislim da nema recepta. Radi sve čega se sjetiš i što možeš odraditi. Netko to prođe brzo i relativno bezbolno, mi nismo nikako bezbolno. Oboružaj se strpljenjem. Ja osobno nisam tip "Pozitiva", nego uzimam u obzir realne šanse pa sam računala i s neuspjehom. Svatko mora neki svoj način pronaći.

----------


## špelkica

Sretno i budite uporni! Uvjerite ljude u Centru da unatoč bolesti živite normalno. Ipak smo u 21.stoljeću!

----------


## Tasha1981

Update: 
jučer smo upoznali našu srećicu  :Heart: 
Dečkić od 8 godina ( malo je stariji od naše zamolbe, prag nam je bio 6 godina) ali eto... 
Ujutro smo bili u CZSS, a popodne smo ga upoznali  :Smile: , danas smo dobili suglasnost za posjećivanje i druženjem sa djetetom  :Smile: 
Kada krene, stvarno brzinski ide  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

Čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## spajalica

Ceatitam. Zbilja mi je drago da dijabetes nije prepreka.

----------


## Davina

Çestititke od srca :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Bravo!!! Čestitam!

----------


## Tanči

Čestitam [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jelena

Cestitam, super!
Zelim vam puno srece i ljubavi zajedno, i naravno strpljenja  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Divno  :Heart: 
Ši

Piši nam kako prolaze druženja.

----------


## Dulcinea

Čestitam :Heart:

----------


## emily

divno, Tasha :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rominka

Tasha <3  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  predivne vijesti draga!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Čestitam!!!! Kad dode TAJ dan sve se frustracije, suze i muke zaborave a srce se ispuni milinom ❤
I ja imam DM1 i posvojii smo dvoje predivne dječice prije malo vise od 2 godine.. Nakon 2,5god posvojiteljskog staža

----------

